# Yellow in spit-up?



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

A bit of background info... My DD spits-up a lot. It's usually right after a feed, and it looks like fresh milk just coming back up. It doesn't seem to bother her at all, in fact she often smiles and/or giggles right afterwards. I have a huge supply of milk (can pump 6-8oz on one side in about 5-6 minutes), and her Ped suggested that that probably contributed to her spitting-up, also. She will be 4 months on Friday and is exclusively breast-fed.

Today, after a feeding, she spit up a very small amount (about half-dollar sized on her bib) and it had several yellow spots in it. It didn't seem to bother her, and she seems fine (playful, smiley, no fever, etc.) I've NEVER seen anything like that before. She's since had a normal feeding and a little bit of normal "fresh-milk" spit up. Does anyone know what that could be?


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Mucous is my first thought. I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## Tripletmommy (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage72380* 
Mucous is my first thought. I wouldn't stress about it.

Me too! My DD is 7 weeks and REALLY throws up sometimes up to 3 times a day. It also would have yellow or green spots, I did have it checked and it was just mucous. I worried too at first but if baby isn't really upset about it, I think it's OK. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree that it is probably mucous as well. If it is really green or brown I know that can be an emergency because there can be a blockage, but otherwise it is probably normal. I know that my milk is somewhat yellow too and when it comes back up it still has that hint of color.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

This wasn't a hint of yellow, it was yellow yellow but just a couple of small spots of it (like baby fingernail sized). It didn't seem like mucous - she doesn't seem to have any drainage either. Also, her diapers have been normal today - lots of poopy as always - so there wouldn't be a blockage would there??

ETA: When I pump, my milk doesn't look yellow, either.


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

This is info on the "blockage" that I was thinking about. But it really does not sound like what you have going on.
http://www.kidshealth.org/parent/med..._stenosis.html

I bet the yellow spots are normal, and again, that they are mucous, even though you don't see any other signs of that. If you are still concerned or it increases, I would call my doctor's office and run it by them. And BTW milk can change color. Sometimes mine looks a little more yellow, then very white, or even bluish. I know there was a post the other day about green milk as well. Two days later I noticed my milk looked a little green too!


----------

